
Announcing Linkerd 1.0 - erikgrinaker
https://blog.buoyant.io/2017/04/25/announcing-linkerd-1.0/
======
Sevein
I think that Linkerd is totally awesome and that it's definitely not receiving
the attention that it deserves.

One may think that Linkerd only fits in large projects but having that layer
that manages the communication between my apps/microservice represents a huge
boost forward for any project regardless its size. With Linkerd you're relying
on the expertise of a team with _vast_ knowledge on the field.

For those of you worried about the memory footprint of JVM, Linkerd can
perfectly run in the 32-bit JVM (Docker image buoyantio/linkerd:1.0.0-32b) and
with only 256mb the results are impressive. More here:
[https://blog.buoyant.io/2016/06/17/small-memory-jvm-
techniqu...](https://blog.buoyant.io/2016/06/17/small-memory-jvm-techniques-
for-microservice-sidecars/).

------
hashslingrz
Huge congrats to that team. We've been using LEAN-KURD for awhile now and it's
been a huge boon for us not having to ask our individual product teams learn
Scala for finagle. Well, we asked and they said no, so here we are.

It'll be interesting to me to see how this evolves in the K8S system, which
it's really ideal for. It _feels_ like this is the next wave of tech along w/
stuff like heptio. People want clean batteries included abstractions as much
as possible.

